# Pedi-perch question



## Purdyburd (Jan 18, 2019)

I was looking at posts about nail length. Harry's nails are as long as the ones in photos where you recommend trimming. I bought him a concrete pedi perch but it is only 3" long and in 2 months he has not used it. It's the x-small budgie size. He is not tame yet and I hate to think of trying to catch him to go to vet unless I absolutely have to.

I just bought one of these. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y6NFB6F/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It seems to me a flat surface would be more effective for trimming. 
Any thoughts? What perches do you use that work for nail trimming?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would not recommend the flat surface perch. Standing on the sand of the flat surface is going to be hard on the bottom of the bird's feet.

A better option would be the Safety Pumice Perch which is what I recommend:

Safety Pumice Perch*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

You can try the safe option that Deborah has recommended. 

In my personal experience, pedi-perches for birds have not worked nearly as well as a nail clipping. Whatever you do, stay away from the old style perches covered with sandpaper. Those are too abrasive for the tender skin on budgies’ feet.


----------

